# Free Warhammer ebooks



## Will Write for Gruel

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but for those of you who are fans of the Warhammer games and books Games Workshop has released a few titles as free downloads to promote their new digital library. I don't if these will always be free or it's a limited time deal, so you may want to download right away:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/eBooks-and-Audio-Downloads.html

If you're a fantasy and SF fan you may enjoy these even if you don't play the games -- I don't play the games myself, but I'm familiar with the game world. Some are medieval fantasy settings and some are SF settings.


----------



## nelmsm

Fantastic!  I love the Gaunt's Ghost series!!


----------



## Geoffrey

I was looking at the reviews on Amazon for these books. Are these Science Fiction based war novels?


----------



## kyrin

Thanks for posting this.

I used to play Warhammer Online and was looking for the books to add to my Kindle collection.


----------



## jason10mm

Geoffrey said:


> I was looking at the reviews on Amazon for these books. Are these Science Fiction based war novels?


There are two basic universes. Warhammer, the fantasy based one, and Warhammer 40,000 (usually shorted to 40K) which is a sci-fi one. Both are very related, with dystopian, bleak, grim worlds full of struggle between order and chaos, evil and the less evil. I've not read much of the Warhammer stuff, but the Warhammer 40K works, especially by Dan Abnett, are fantastic. Much of it is military based, with soldiers fighting impossible alien odds, but some is more traditional sci-fi about exploring what it means to be human in the face of cosmic evil, political struggles on far flung worlds, and alien encounters. Alas, not sure there really is a "start here" list, since all the works presume a familiarity with the role playing or miniatures games, but they are pretty derivative, and have been so copied themselves, that you will feel right at home almost immediately.

Very good news that this is finally coming to digital form, though I am not sure why they are not selling through amazon. Much of this will be bought by me


----------



## Anne Victory

Thanks!  I'll definitely be downloading these


----------

